# free firewood in texas



## chris_harper (Mar 15, 2007)

hey everyone of my brothers in texas. i scored alot of free firewood in texas. it is in crawford, and you have to come get it yourself. i am going this sunday (3/18/07) to get me some, borrowing a trailer from a buddy at work. anyone want to meet me and get them some too needs to be at my house sunday (3/18/07) around 2:00 p.m. PM me for my  number if you are interested. marvin, you have my number, and i am sure there is pecan there, definitely oak and peach. some is cut down and some isn't. they want it all gone. the lady told me i can get what i want, and i can cut down any trees i want to. the place it is at is on a river, and it is behind a community center. have to meet her to get in/out, as it is a locked gate.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris, Can you deliver to CO?  :)


----------



## buddy (Mar 15, 2007)

Man I would hook up with you on that deal , but I got a guy
bringing me some Hickory this Sunday , and I don't know what time. I just have to wait for his call. If you get that deal again I'll definately meet up with you.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 15, 2007)

can't deliver, sorry. buddy, you can call her and meet her during the week i am sure, or maybe next weekend, i will PM you her number.


----------



## zardnok (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the offer bud, but I have plans all weekend.


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 15, 2007)

Sure it figure`s , the best score for wood is half way across the country !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ....You lucky dog you !!! lol


----------



## msmith (Mar 16, 2007)

Chris im thinking very seriously of loading up sunday morning and joining you. I will know tomorrow night if I can make it. Sure gonna try and be there.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 18, 2007)

marvin and his wife came to waco today, and we went and got some wood. every tree was an oak tree. we cut down 7 trees and loaded on his trailer. i already have enough oak, so i didn't get any for myself. oh well, it was nice meeting them. too bad my wife feels sick, so she stayed home.


----------



## msmith (Mar 19, 2007)

Chris I wish you would have been here to help me unload it all this morning. Between yesterday and this morning Im finding out that Im not as young as I used to be Lol. We really enjoyed meeting you and your wife and hope she feels much better today.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 20, 2007)

marvin, i took her to the E.R. last night, as she was cramping really bad; and couldn't hardly walk, sit, or stand. they did a CTscan of her tummy area, thinking it was her gall bladder. they said they saw some thingies in there (forget what they were called, lymph nodes or something). gave her a prescription for darvocet. they gave her a pain killer in her i.v. while she was waiting for the results to come back. we got home at 3:30 a.m. (this morning) from there. she has been sleeping most of the day. it was nice meeting y'all, too. now i can put a face with y'alls names.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 20, 2007)

Gosh Chris, I hope she get's to feeling better and everything turns out well for ya'll.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 20, 2007)

the doctor called them "viral <sp?> lymph nodes". 
thanks, theresa, i hope she is better soon, too. i don't know why he didn't prescribe antibiotics for her, too.


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris me and Kathryn wish for a speedy recovery for your wife and look forward to seeing yall again.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 21, 2007)

Chris
My prayers are with you and the misses ...


----------

